# Probleme mit HF100 und ImageMixer 3 SE



## kar_sten (19. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe die HF100 von Canon und die beliegende Software ImageMixer 3 SE. Nachdem die Software nach ein paar Mal benutzen nicht mal mehr Videos von der Kamera auf den PC kopieren konnte ohne hängen zu bleiben, habe ich die Videos einfach so von der Speicherkarte gezogen. Die Videos haben die Dateiendung .MTS und VLC kann sie problemlos wiedergeben. Nun wollte ich einen Film zurückkopieren, um ihn auf der Kamera ansehen zu können. Doch da die Kamera nur die Videos, die sie selber macht, sieht, weil sie diese wohl in einen Index schreibt, kann ich das Video nicht abspielen. Die Funktion, alle Videos neu zu indizieren, habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Der komische ImageMixer soll das zwar können (das Zurückschreiben vomn Videos), doch kann man dort nur von ihm downloadete Videos auswählen. Auch diese liegen nicht einfach in einem Ordner, sondern sind irgendwie indiziert.
Was mich interessieren würde, wo liegt diese Indexdatei und gibt es vielleicht bessere Software, die mit der Kamera kompatibel ist?

PS: Ich habe auch schon mal versucht einvorhandenes indiziertes Video auf der Kamera mit meinem Wuschvideo zu überschrieben. Dann kann ich es mir auch angucken, aber nur so lange, wie das ursprüngliche Video war (ich muss für mein Video also einen 1 stündigen Leerfilm drehen.


----------



## kar_sten (26. März 2009)

Warum hilft mir denn keiner?


----------

